# Smoked pork sausage rice and gravy



## kajun (Jun 8, 2008)

i didnt grill anything this weekend but i had some smoked pork sausage in the freezer that a buddy of mine makes back home in La.....in La. "rice and gravy" is the stample food for cajuns...when you look at a cajun your actually seeing a plate of "rice and gravy" ...  rice and gravy can be made with any meat..just brown it up real good and make a dark brown gravy , simmer for a few hours till the meat is tender then serve over rice....in the old days poor cajuns worked the rice fields so they had plenty of rice, with alil meat and an onion and they would have a very cheap but good meal.

the sausage is a pure pork sausage and smoked with a mix of pecan/oak....absolutely delicious!! its not a fatty sausage just enough fat in it to keep it moist....almost as meaty as an andouille sausage.....

recipe....just brown the sausage(or whatever meat) real good..., pull meat out and then brown one large chopped onion till the onions are brown and glazed, throw meat back in and brown alil more..you can add 1/4 cup water so to be careful not to burn.....once water is gone...add water to cover meat..add another large onion sliced into slivers, mushrooms, green onions, tony chachere's, black pepper, alil red pepper(you can add a tablespoon of kitchen bouquet or browning sauce to darken it up)... cover pot and simmer on medium for a couple hours or till meat is tender.......serve over lots of rice.. and add your favorite side items...i had anaheim peppers, cucumber and sliced onion marinated in vinger for a couple hours...

here's some gravy-veiw


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 8, 2008)

That looks so friggin good, I am immediately awarding points on this!! Thanks for posting something so tasty, and the recipe to go with it!


----------



## fireguy (Jun 8, 2008)

that looks great!!!


----------



## capt dan (Jun 8, 2008)

DUDE! Thats an awesome dish, I too am giving my last amount of points for the day.  Nice job on the idea, and the quality pics!


----------



## erain (Jun 8, 2008)

that looks awesome, i am going to have to try and duplicate that. looks like somethin i cud eat. thks for sharing!!!


----------



## walking dude (Jun 8, 2008)

next time, SMOKE them shrooms, AND the sausage.....you can still give that sausage......that will even give a better flavor to the dish. BUT NICE.......haven't given out points today, so here you go.......


----------



## meowey (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG - YUM!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## rivet (Jun 8, 2008)

Now THAT is some serious eatin!!!!!


----------



## kajun (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks guys... its "was" delicious.. i just ate the last of it..posting the pics got me hungry again lol

walking dude....the sausage is cold smoked already...heavy smoke flavor throughout the dish..

texas-hunter....for "rice and gravy" you don't use a roux..a roux would totally change the "browned meat" flavor..we use roux's in gumbos, fricassee's, etoufee's..but never in a dark brown gravy......the kitchen bouquet is basically for color..it doesnt add hardly any flavor to it....i rarely use it but i knew i would take some pics :)


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 8, 2008)

That is awesome. If you like pasta, try it over bow tie pasta.


----------



## jerkyaddict (Jun 9, 2008)

Kajun that looks great and thank's for the "how to " plan on seein a dupe
in my posts gotta try that one . thanks again for sharing the regions this is how good food travels !


----------



## possumgritz (Jun 9, 2008)

ROFL

The only way to thicken up the gravy would be to add some flour to it or use the broth from a boiled nutria rat tail. IMO it looks just fine.

Ya did good, yah.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 9, 2008)

Dang Kajun........I knew I shouldn't even sign onto this site when I haven't had supper....you've really got me hungry!!


----------



## dalglish (Jun 11, 2008)

Interesting background on the dish Kajun, personally at the mention of sausage and gravy it has to be creamy garlic mash potatoes for me. My potato is your rice :) Nice twist on bangers and mash.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 11, 2008)

Killer vittles. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!


----------

